# [Premiere CS3] Farb- und Tonwertkorrektur



## prinzkarneval1 (15. Juli 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich schneide gerade in CS3 ein Hochzeitsvideo, was mit einer Canon XH A1 aufgenommen wurde. Gerade bei den Innenaufnahmen in der dunklen Kirche sind die Farben mehr aus schlecht, so dass ich diese gerne nachträglich jetzt in CS3 korrigieren möchte.

Das Video ist bereits fertig geschnitten, inkl. Clips mit Übergängen:

Nun zu meiner Frage:

Da ich mich den Korrekturen nicht auskenne, habe ich mal die "Auto Tonwertkorrektur" ausprobiert. :-(( leider nicht mit dem erhofften Erfolg

Denn hier wird ja anscheinend für jedes frame eine Korrektur durchgeführt, so dass sich der Tonwert ständig und fließend verändert.

Leider besteht mein Video jedoch nicht nur aus Standbildern 


Es wäre super, wenn Ihr mir Tipps geben könntet, wie ich die Clips sowohl vond er Farbe als auch vom Tonwert "relativ leicht" aufpimpen kann.


Vorab vielen Dank für Euere Hilfe,
schöne Grüße

Manuel


----------



## Sebastian Thalhammer (16. Juli 2009)

Hi, ich antworte mal als erstes: So weit ich das hier richtig verstehe hast du folgendes gemacht:
Du hast die Auto Tonwertkorrektur über die gesamte Sequenz gelegt, nehme ich an. Damit wirst du jedoch nicht das gewünschte Ergebnis erreichen.

Besser ist, die Clips, bei denen du die Eigenschaften verändern willst, separat zu verändern. Zu Beginn nimmst du "Schnelle Tonwertkorrektur" und vergleichst einfach die Ausgabe direkt mit dem gewünschten Endresultat.

Sprich: Gewünschtes Resultat links, Clip im Schnittfenster rechts. Dann mit den Einstellungen herumspielen. Das ist erstmal ein bisschen rumprobieren, da man das von "der Ferne" schwer beurteilen kann.


----------



## prinzkarneval1 (17. Juli 2009)

Hallo Sebastian,

danke für die Antwort. Nicht das wir an einander vorbei reden mit Sequenz und Clips.
Gehen wir mal von folgender Ausgangssituation aus:

Ich habe einen Gesamtfilm aus 10 Clips mit je 5 Sekunden, also 50 Sekunden zusammengeschnitten.

Jetzt habe ich auf den ersten Clip, also die erste Szene (5 Sekunden) die Auto Tonwertkorrektur angewendet. 

Das Ergebnis dieser Korrektur ist folgendes: Innerhalb dieser 5 Sekunden ändert sich permant der Tonwert im Clip. Es hat den Effekt, als würde jemand in der Kirche die ganze Zeit mit einem Dimmer die Lichtverhältnisse ganz extrem verändern.
Technisch betrachtet sieht es so aus, als würde Premiere bei jedem einzelnen Frame eine Tonwertkorrektur vornehmen und diese dann einfach nur an einander reihen.

Ich hoffe, ich konnte mich trotz meiner laienhaften Erfahrungen einigermaßen ausdrücken. Ansonsten könnte ich auch von einem 5 Sekundenclip eine Vorher und einen Nachher Clip zur Verfügung stellen.

Bin für jede Hilfe wirklich super dankbar.
Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus,

viele Grüße

Manuel


----------



## janoc (17. Juli 2009)

Du solltest in den Effekteinstellungen eine Option "Glättungszeit (Sekunden)" finden, damit wird der Zeitraum bestimmt, über den die Auto-Tonwertkorrektur fließend berechnet wird (... ich hoffe das war jetzt halbwegs verständlich ausgedrückt.)
Schraub den einmal in die Höhe, damit sollten die Übergänge zwischen den Korrekturen weicher sein und das Flackern verschwinden.


----------



## Sebastian Thalhammer (17. Juli 2009)

janoc hat gesagt.:


> Du solltest in den Effekteinstellungen eine Option "Glättungszeit (Sekunden)" finden, damit wird der Zeitraum bestimmt, über den die Auto-Tonwertkorrektur fließend berechnet wird (... ich hoffe das war jetzt halbwegs verständlich ausgedrückt.)
> Schraub den einmal in die Höhe, damit sollten die Übergänge zwischen den Korrekturen weicher sein und das Flackern verschwinden.



Richtig, das wär auch mein kommentar dazu gewesen. ;-)


----------

